# Some History Of Electric Vehicles



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)




----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Some facts about the new generation of batteries.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Some *facts *about the new generation of batteries.


Some more *facts*:
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/04/tes...nvestigation-by-us-traffic-safety-agency.html
"FRI, OCT 4 2019
According to a notice published on Tuesday, the U.S. National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) has opened an investigation into Tesla over a possible defect in Model S and Model X battery packs that could cause “non-crash fires.”

A defect petition submitted to NHTSA by consumer attorney Edward Chen prompted the investigation.

Chen filed the petition on behalf of Tesla owners, including his client David Rasmussen, after Tesla pushed over-the-air software updates to some vehicles, which reduced the range the electric cars could travel on a single charge, owners said.

The petition complained that the software updates, which started in May 2019, were not an appropriate fix for batteries that could ignite in non-crash scenarios."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those prototypes with the towing packing seem interesting.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Those prototypes with the towing packing seem interesting.


Since batter technologies and drive systems have progressed, the lead-acid battery prototypes have progressed to 1,000 lb.ft. of Torque and 900 Horse Power...

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-sh...stang-lithium-concept-pictures-specs-hp-info/










How about 1,000 Horse Power and 2,000 lb.ft. of Torque for a 'Tow Package'?










Not that it's going to slow down the dog pile with an Agenda...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

JeepHammer said:


> Not that it's going to slow down the dog pile with an Agenda...


It *could* just be that people get tired of the lectures.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Since batter technologies and drive systems have progressed, the lead-acid battery prototypes have progressed to 1,000 lb.ft. of Torque and 900 Horse Power...


That's a "concept car". It's not being produced for sale to the public.

More* facts* on the Tesla Semi:


> An electric Tesla Semi truck is set to join the firm’s line-up in 2020, offering transport companies an alternative to diesel-powered heavy goods vehicles as focus on lowering emissions grows.
> 
> Prototypes have been seen testing in the US, and while a launch late in 2019 had been the initial target, *issues with battery production have forced Tesla to push back its production date*.
> 
> *“There’s not much point in adding product complexity if we don’t have enough batteries*; then that’s complexity but without gain,” said CEO Elon Musk at a recent shareholder meeting


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

*VW breaks ground on massive Tennessee EV plant, dubbed a “magic moment” by CEO*
 Bradley Berman - Nov. 12th 2019 7:54 pm ET

https://electrek.co/2019/11/12/vw-b...nessee-ev-plant-dubbed-a-magic-moment-by-ceo/


*GM releases perfect 200-plus mile range Crossover EV for US market … in China*
 Seth Weintraub - Nov. 10th 2019 10:20 am
https://electrek.co/2019/11/10/gm-menlo-crossover/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> It *could* just be that people get tired of the lectures.


Mostly alternative reality.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I bet this one will be the best seller:


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Ford is final testing what should be the 2021 F-150 by pulling a million pound train...










https://www.foxnews.com/auto/electric-pickups-battery-powered-vehicle

This link covers a few of the pickups available in the next two or three years.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

*EV Conversions Go Mainstream in Kenya*
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/11/12/ev-conversions-go-mainstream-in-kenya/

Even Kenya ! 3rd World Nations ahead of so called 1st world... Oivey…


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

May 20, 2019, 01:58am
*Are Electric Vehicles Really Better For The Environment? *

  
James Ellsmoor  Former Contributor
 Under 30 A Forbes 30U30 entrepreneur and founder of the Virtual Island Summit. 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamese...ally-better-for-the-environment/#234435d976d2


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I work with electric motors everyday at my job and I see no reason to throw rocks at this subject. I’m not a environmental wacko like some but I look forward to a electric pickup truck. Even thought about building my own more than once. Yes they have flaws and batteries can catch fire but so can gas.... hello? Seriously why bicker over electric cars and trucks. Electric motors produce a massive amount of torque and hp in a small space compared to a comparable gas/diesel engine. But battery technology is what hold back the EV. It’s getting better everyday though


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I have often wondered why there isn't more diesel electric in the big trucks just like trains.
Or personal vehicles for that matter.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

It's just an AGENDA to seek out anything and try to smear it when history of electric vehicle is posted on an alternative energy section of the forum, people with nothing better to do & an AGENDA.
The only reason to attack a history thread is if you have an "alt.history agenda'"...

All you can do on this forum is say "OK" and move on...

----

Hybrids, fuel over electric, allow for traction motors that are much more efficient, such as trains mention mentioned above.
Since traction control can easily be corrected at each wheel, or each axle, it would be MUCH safer in big trucks.
By plugging in the trailer of a big truck (already connected by air & electric lines), there could be two more drive axles.
You could charge capacitors or recharge batteries every time the vehicle went down a hill (regenerative braking) instead of wasting that energy as heat on brakes.

I've wanted a 4x4 with drive motors in the wheels since the late 80s when I saw a military test vehicle that had wheel mounted drive motors, simple independent suspension on all wheels, no breakage prone drive linkages, and no axles/differentials to get high centered on.
Instant torque and potential for traction control on all 4 corners without blowing out drive shaft, 'U' joints, axle shafts, and a huge weight reduction,
Not just a reduction in the oversize axles needed, but since no engine, transmission/transfer case sticking down, not nearly as much undercarriage armor needed, it could have a flat bottom or rock sliders and let it go at that.

Long arm or 'Wishbone' connection links would allow for ride height/ground clearance changes just stupid simply. Standard ride height down the highway for lower center of gravity and less wind resistance at highway speeds, air bags or hydraulic cylinder jack the body/frame up away from wheels for ground clearance when you have ground clearance issues.

With straight line wheel motor connections to the frame, how about jacking up the body/frame then extending wheel base via hydraulic or electric so approach/departure angles were zero? 
Tires in front of, and behind bumpers so you could climb up/down obsticles?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> *It's just an AGENDA* to seek out anything and try to smear it when history of electric vehicle is posted on an alternative energy section of the forum, people with nothing better to do & an AGENDA.


It's just facts that some like to leave out when pushing their own "agenda".
Feel free to point out any falsehoods in those facts.



JeepHammer said:


> *All you can do* on this forum is say *"OK"* and move on...





> OK Boomer" is a catchphrase and internet meme that gained popularity throughout 2019, *used to dismiss or mock* attitudes stereo-typically attributed to the baby boomer generation.


Another option would be to simply stick to facts involving the topic at hand.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

secondhandacres said:


> I see no reason to throw rocks at this subject.


I see no reason to ignore *any* of the facts.
There's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Henry Ford's wife drive an electric car, so did Thomas Edison and his wife.
Both produced electric cars/conversion kits at one time or another.






*Thomas Edison's electric car is still going...*










In the 60s/70s it seems everyone tried to put a body on a 70 year old 'golf cart' design which with 100 year old battery technology didn't work out so well,
While at the turn of the 20th century the designers were working with contemporary vehicle chassis.

I'm glad to see the latest generation starting with a blank page and designing from the ground up.
New materials, new motors, new batteries, super capacitors, fuel cells when charging isn't available.
Good to see some of that 60s technologies developed for space craft FINALLY being used after being ignored and the same old - same old being used for 60+ years!

It's not like the technology hasn't been around 60+ to 100 years!

I actually made a business out of electronic ignitions in '71-'72, converting breaker points & magnetos over to electronic ignition so breaker points didn't have to be serviced every 1,000 and replaced every 3,000 miles to keep the vehicle running correctly.
I can still remember all the crap I took as a kid saying it can't work (even though it was running in front of them) and them saying the way the spark jumped the plug gap was going to destroy the engine... 

I remember explaining hydraulic force multiplication to my grandpa when we serviced the first set of disc brakes at home.
I took a hydraulic jack to show him how it worked, and I assume he understood it, but he never owned a vehicle with disc brakes, didn't trust them, but grandma did...

Being old enough to remember when electronic fuel injection started in consumer vehicles, and the kinks that had to be ironed out, with so many calling it a 'Gimmick' and saying it would never last...
And how excited we all were when every improvement came out that made the EFI just 'That' much better while my Dad's generation couldn't quite understand what all the fuss was about and why we 'Wasted' so much time on something that was only a 'Fad'...
He owned several EFI vehicles, and when they started and ran on the first try when it was wet or -20°F it didn't matter to him if he knew exactly how it worked, it was just TOO handy to have to do without, and wanting the vehicles to work, I'm sure the reduction in fuel costs combined with greatly increased power output didn't hurt things either!


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see no reason to ignore *any* of the facts.
> There's no such thing as a free lunch.


I think you might be the most pessimistic person on this forum. I don’t reply much to any post and I sure don’t call people out much. I’m mainly here to learn, but It seems like you name shows up hurtling rocks at every post. This must be a sport to you? I don’t know, guess it doesn’t effect my life any. I just have better things to do with my time and don’t understand you.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

secondhandacres said:


> I think you might be the most pessimistic person on this forum. I don’t reply much to any post and I sure don’t call people out much. I’m mainly here to learn, but It seems like you name shows up hurtling rocks at every post. This must be a sport to you? I don’t know, guess it doesn’t effect my life any. I just have better things to do with my time and don’t understand you.


It's how he hets his jollies...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

secondhandacres said:


> I think you might be the most pessimistic person on this forum. I don’t reply much to any post and I sure don’t call people out much. I’m mainly here to learn, but It seems like you name shows up hurtling rocks at every post. This must be a sport to you? I don’t know, guess it doesn’t effect my life any. I just have better things to do with my time and don’t understand you.


Since you didn't elaborate on who you were writing about...

I started a thread on HISTORY of electric vehicles, on an ALTERNATIVE ENERGY forum...

I think they are cool old cars, a part of history, and I wonder what those guys could have done with modern batteries back then... ?
What could have Nicola Tesla done with sold state electronics/semi-conductors instead of vacuum tubes and mechanical switching?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

secondhandacres said:


> I think you might be the most pessimistic person on this forum.


What does that have to do with electric vehicles or batteries?



secondhandacres said:


> I just have better things to do with my time and *don’t understand you*.


Which part of the facts I have posted don't you understand?
They are a part of the "history of electric vehicles".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> I have often wondered why there isn't more diesel electric in the big trucks just like trains.
> Or personal vehicles for that matter.


That would make a lot more sense than trying to use exotic expensive batteries.
Even a small gas powered generator would be more practical.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

*When was the first hybrid car made, with an electric starter no less?!?
Try 1896!*






------------- 

Some more historic electric cars...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://electrek.co/2017/04/17/millennial-drivers-dont-want-electric-vehicles-tesla/



> What is important to note that is that while the majority of respondents still prefer internal combustion engines and only 30% are open to the idea of purchasing an EV, it still leaves a lot of room to grow for the industry since EVs currently represent about 1% of the market.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)




----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)




----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

The battery that won't die.
There are several YouTube videos of these 100+ year old batteries getting cleaned, refilled and put back into service.
I mentioned I keep all the old Edison batteries I run onto because they simply never die.



















Discharged for 50+ years, re-buildable, clean/straighten the plates, add electrolyte and charge.
Rebuild kits are still available to this day. No one was particularly interested in selling a battery that never needs to be replaced...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

100+ year old batteries in a modern solar system?

While the Nickel/Iron battery was pretty well dismissed in the 60s by consumers, they lived on in professional applications where weight & size wasn't a particular issue, but where longevity was an issue.

The batteries from 100 years ago are too heavy for modern vehicles but have found a home in alternative solar home power situations where they aren't being moved around, size & weight aren't an issue.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Some more applications of NiFe batteries being used today...


----------

